# Tenacity



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

I need to apply tenacity? Never have done it before… is there recommended sprayer? When can I seed after?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Any pump/electric sprayer will work. Bigger area......bigger sprayer. Spray at seed down. Do not respray after germination until you mow a few times.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

mdatw2003 said:


> I need to apply tenacity?


I'm not sure if you need tenacity. What kinds of weeds do you have? Tenacity is a specialty chemical and it has its place, but is not the best choice for most weeds.

A three way selective herbicide from big box store will go a long way and is safer and easier to apply than tenacity.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

I have bent grass and it's taking over! I've read I need to apply it 3 times 2 weeks apart… so do I put seed down on the last treatment?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Depending on what type grass you have, I think Tenacity is your best bet for getting rid of the Bent. Are you going to blanket spray the whole lawn or try to spot treat? 
If you have a sprayer, just use what you have. 1/2 teaspoon of Tenacity with 1 1/2 teaspoons of an non-ionic surfactant (NIS)
per 1000 sq feet. I mix the above with 1 gallon of water per 1000 sq feet. 
You will probably need to do a follow up treatment two weeks after the initial application. The Lawndork has a pretty good write up on using Tenacity to kill Bentgrass.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you very much!! Another question … do I just rake it all out after or can I leave it and just over seed?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I leave it and overseed. It helps provide cover for the seeds and seedlings. I have a nice patch of bright white creeping bentgrass in my yard right now.


----------

